# Test for Charlie



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

Why can't I post new thread from my phone? After I click on "Create" the message comes up: "Please select one of the options for Is this recipe?"
Clicking on OK doesn't do anything. what option? How to select that option? Makes no sense.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2018)

This is a test. I started this thread on my phone.


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

So what did you do exactly? Did you have to select IS? whatever that is.


----------



## msmofet (May 15, 2018)

I start threads from my phone all the time. Is there a problem?


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

msmofet said:


> I start threads from my phone all the time. Is there a problem?




This is what I posted earlier:  


Why can't I post new thread from my phone? 

After I click on "Create" the message comes up: "Please select one of the options for Is this recipe?"
Clicking on OK doesn't do anything. what option? How to select that option? Makes no sense.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2018)

Open the app.
In the upper right corner is the new topic icon. Touch that.
Select a category like Off Topic, Ethnic Foods, Etc
Enter a topic title
Write your post.
Press CREATE in the super right corner.
Done


----------



## msmofet (May 15, 2018)

If you’re posting a recipe select recipe. If not select other.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> ...After I click on "Create" the message comes up: "Please select one of the options for Is this recipe?"
> Clicking on OK doesn't do anything. what option? How to select that option? Makes no sense.



This didn't happen for me.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> This is what I posted earlier:
> 
> 
> Why can't I post new thread from my phone?
> ...


That happens when you try to start a new thread in one of the recipe forums, because on the website, in those forums, you have to select whether or not you're submitting a new recipe. But there's no way to make that selection in the mobile app, so you get an error message.

The solution is to start your thread in the General Cooking forum. If you want, you can ask a mod to move it.


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

Where?The only option on my phone is "New Topic"


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

*Trying*

Test


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Open the app.
> In the upper right corner is the new topic icon. Touch that.
> Select a category like Off Topic, Ethnic Foods, Etc
> Enter a topic title
> ...



Ok, did what you said. Now wondering if it posted. Thank you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2018)

That worked!  I'll be happy to move threads around to recipe forums for you, Charlie!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2018)

The selection doesn't show up in the app. This is something the programmers would have to fix.


----------

